# Eberron: Rise of the Empire(OOC: Now recruiting second team)



## NarlethDrider (Feb 8, 2005)

A few times in the past I have attempted to run PBP games without sucess (& which sucks because some of yall have sent some great pc's my way). Anywho, this one (& its yahoo sister) have my definate attention (as well as the fact I've gotten rid of some superfluous crap  thats caused unecessary distraction.) If you wanna take a chance, sign on.

For thousands of years the Empire of Dhakaan dominated Khorvaire. The
arrival of the Daelkyr heralded the fall of the goblinoids' empire.
Since that time, the empire has continued to rot away, becoming a
mere shadow of itself; until now.

Many years ago, whether you were `recovered' from a blood drenched
battlefield, or emancipated from the slave chains of a hobgoblin
warlord, or rescued from a goblinoid clan that, at your birth, deemed
something `wrong' with you & left you to die in a desolate area, the
Goruk-taa' (Seekers of the Past in the old goblin tongue) nursed you
to health & offered training in any for you sought.

Years pass until you are brought before the council of seekers.
There, an albino goblin, dressed in fine robes nods at each of you
then speaks, "Years before the vile Lords of Xoriat, a hobgoblin
prophet told the Emperor of the danger the was to come & how it would
lead to the decline of the Dhakaani Empire---of the millennia that
would follow that would see his great people back as they once were…
savages…clan fighting clan. The prophet did offer hope as he told the
saddened Emperor that a new Empire could be established. The first
sign would be the breaking of a nation from which some of Droocha
(Founders) would be gathered to join the people of the blood." The
old goblin looks at you, "Each of you are of the Droocha. You will go
forth to find the treasures of the past that the Emperor concealed
in many lands. Some of these are symbols to our kin that will remind
them of the old ways…some are powerful artifacts that none who walk
this land may stand against. Be wary, many factions of our kin &
other, outside factions seek these treasures." The old goblin
smiles, "Enough with the gloom & doom. Tonight, after the ceremony
that will mark each of you as a Blade of the Goruk-taa', the council
will decide who will be going where. Enjoy this night, eat your fill,
bed your mate, for tomorrow you may die!"



Character Creation
Abilities: 86 points to spread over the six abilities on a one-for-
one basis
Level: 4 (LA's will be handled w/a expierience point penalty)

Races allowed:
Shifter
Warforged (scout & standard versions)
Lizardfolk (standard, poison dusk, & blackscale)
Goblin
Hobgoblin
Bugbear
Spiderling
Gnoll
Littorian
Half-Ogre
Dagruun Minotaur (using Dragonlance stats)
(I'm willing to listen to requests of races)
(changes to races will follow in next post)

Hit points: Max
Money: as level
Classes: Any in core book & eberron book except psionic classes.
Also, you may use a class from Monte Cook's Arcana Unearthed but, if
u take one of his magic using class, u will be 'stuck' using that
spell system.  Also, the scout class from complete adventurer is allowed. If there is a class u want that i did not list, u have to send me all the info for approval 

Because of your training, each of you have one free exotic weapon
proficiency feat.

Party size: 6


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 8, 2005)

General Goblinoid Physical Description:. Skin color can be yellow, red, white, gray, orange, brown or black. Hair can be yellow, red, white, gray, orange, brown or black. Their hands have four digits (3 fingers & a thumb) as does their feet. They have small noses. Their eyes are one color & can be white, green, red, black, or blue. Their ears have a point at the tip & on the lobe. Due to the Daelkyr, goblinoids facial features can run from nearly handsome to a true terror to behold.
GOBLIN
Goblin characters possess the following racial traits.
-2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, -2 Charisma.
Small size: +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
A goblin’s base land speed is 30 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
+4 racial bonus on Move Silently and Ride checks.
Bonus Feat: Goblins are keenly aware of their surroundings and gain the bonus feat Alertness
Automatic Languages: Common, Goblin. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue.

HOBGOBLIN CHARACTERS
Hobgoblin characters possess the following racial traits.
+2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution.
A hobgoblin’s base land speed is 30 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
+4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks.
Automatic Languages: Common, Goblin. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Infernal, Giant, Orc.
Favored Class: Fighter.

BUGBEARS AS CHARACTERS
Bugbear characters possess the following racial traits.
+4 Strength, +2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.
Medium size.
A bugbear’s base land speed is 30 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
+3 natural armor bonus.
+4 racial bonus on Stealth checks.
Automatic Languages: Common, Goblin. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Elven, Giant, Gnoll, Orc.
Favored Class: Rogue.

HALF-OGRE
General Ogre Physical Description:. Skin color can be yellow, red, white, gray, orange, brown or black. Hair can be yellow, red, white, gray, orange, brown or black. Their over all physical appearance is that of a Draegoloth though only true blood ogres may have additional arms. (http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/mof_gallery/MonFaePG59.jpg )Their eyes are one color & can be white, green, red, black, or blue. They also have cranial plating on their head with two small horns, one behind the other.
Size: Medium. Half-ogres have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Ability Modifiers: +6 Strength, –2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, –2 Intelligence, –2 Charisma.
Extra Starting Hit Dice: A half-ogre gains 2 Hit Dice (2d8 hit points). The half-ogre’s Constitution modifier applies to each Hit Die when determining hit points.
Base Speed: 30 feet.
Natural Armor Bonus: Half-ogres have thick hides and gain a +3 natural armor bonus to Defense.
Natural Weapons: 2 claws (1d4) and bite (1d4).
Attack Bonus: Half-ogres gain a +1 species bonus on attack rolls.
Low-Light Vision: Half-ogres can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. They retain the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions
Free Language Skills: Speak Giant (or local language).
Other Languages: Common, Gnoll, Goblin, Orc, Undertongue.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 8, 2005)

Dagruun Minotaur Racial Traits
+4 Strength, -2 Dexterity, -2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma: Minotaurs are large and powerful, but not very agile. From youth, minotaurs focus on developing their muscles over their minds. Minotaur arrogance can be offensive to other races. 
Medium: As Medium creatures, minotaurs have no special bonuses or penalties.
Minotaur base land speed is 30 feet. 
Natural armor: Minotaurs have exceptionally tough hides, which gives them a +2 natural armor bonus to AC. 
Natural Attack: A minotaur may use his horns as natural weapons to make a gore attack, dealing 1d6 points of damage (plus the minotaur's Strength modifier). If the minotaur charges, his gore attack deals 2d6 points of damage, plus 1 1/2 times his Strength modifier. A minotaur can attack with a weapon at his normal attack bonus and make a gore attack as a secondary attack (-5 penalty on the attack roll, and half Strength bonus on the damage roll). 
+2 racial bonus on Intimidate  and Use Rope checks. 
Minotaurs may take the Scent special quality as a feat. (See the Glossary in the Monster Manual.) 
Automatic Languages: Common, Minotaur, and Goblin. Bonus Language: Ogre. 
Favored Class: Fighter

GNOLLS AS CHARACTERS
Gnoll characters possess the following racial traits.
Strength +4, Constitution +2, Intelligence –2, Charisma –2.
Size Medium.
A gnoll’s base land speed is 30 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
+1 natural armor bonus.
Automatic Languages: Gnoll. Bonus Languages: Common, Draconic, Elven, Goblin, Orc.
Favored Class: Ranger.

KOBOLD CHARACTERS
Kobold characters possess the following racial traits.
-4 Strength, +2 Dexterity,
Small size: +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4
bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and
carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
A kobold's base land speed is 30 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
Racial Skills: A kobold character has a +2 racial bonus on Craft
(trapmaking), Profession (miner), and Search checks.
+1 natural armor bonus.
Special Qualities (see above): Light sensitivity.
Automatic Languages: Draconic. Bonus Languages: Common, Undercommon.
Favored Class: Sorcerer.

LIZARDFOLK AS CHARACTERS (standard)
Lizardfolk characters possess the following racial traits.
+2 Strength, +2 Constitution, -2 Intelligence.
Medium size.
A lizardfolk's base land speed is 30 feet.
Racial Skills: Lizardfolk have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Jump,
and Swim checks.
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A lizardfolk is automatically
proficient with simple weapons and shields.
+5 natural armor bonus.
Natural Weapons: 2 claws (1d4) and bite (1d4).
Special Qualities (see above): Hold breath.
Automatic Languages: Common, Draconic. Bonus Languages: Aquan,
Goblin, Gnoll, Orc.
Favored Class: Druid.

POISON DUSK LIZARDFOLK AS CHARACTERS
Poison Dusk characters possess the following racial traits.
+2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, -2 Charisma.
Small size: +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4
bonus on Hide checks, –4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and
carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.
A Poison Dusk's base land speed is 30 feet.
Lowlight vision out to 60 feet
Racial Skills: Poison Dusk have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Jump,
and Swim checks. A Poison Dusk lizardfolk can apply poison without
endangering itself. Its chameleon skin allows it a +5 racial bonus on
Stealth checks.
Weapon Familiarity: A Poison Dusk treat bolas & nets as martial
weapons rather than exotic weapons.
+3 natural armor bonus.
Natural Weapons: 2 claws (1d3) and bite (1d3).
Special Qualities (see above): Hold breath (4 x Constitution rounds).
Chameleon Skin.
Automatic Languages: Common, Draconic. Bonus Languages: Halfling,
Sylvan.
Favored Class: Ranger.

BLACKSCALE LIZARDFOLK AS CHARACTERS
Lizardfolk characters possess the following racial traits.
+6 Strength, +4 Constitution, -4 Intelligence, -4 Charisma.
Size: Large. Blackscale take a –1 size penalty to Defense and a –1
size penalty on attack rolls. They gain a +4 size bonus on grapple
checks and suffer a –4 size penalty on stealth checks
Extra Starting Hit Dice: A Blackscale gains 2 Hit Dice (2d8 hit
points). The Blackscale's Constitution modifier applies to each Hit
Die when determining hit points
A Blackscale's base land speed is 40 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet
Racial Skills: Blackscale have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Jump,
and Swim checks.
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: A Blackscale is automatically
proficient with simple weapons and shields.
+7 natural armor bonus.
Natural Weapons: 2 claws (1d6) and bite (1d6).
Special Qualities (see above): Hold breath (4 x Constitution rounds).
Automatic Languages: Common, Draconic. Bonus Languages: Ogre, Orc.
—Favored Class: Barbarian.

SPIDERLING
+2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, +2 Wisdom: Spiderlings
are agile and alert.
- Small: Spiderlings gain a +1 size bonus on attack rolls and Armor
Class, and they receive a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. They must
use smaller weapons then normal drow use and their lifting and
carrying capacities are three-quarters those of Medium-size
creatures. In addition, they suffer a -4 size penalty on grapple,
bull rush, and trip checks and attempts to resist such attacks.
- Spiderling base speed is 30 feet, with a climb speed of 20 feet. As
natural climbers, spiderlings have a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks
and can always take 10, even if distracted or threatened when
climbing.
- +1 racial attack bonus against flat-footed opponents. Spiderlings
are masters of ambush tactics.
- Multiple Legs: Spiderlings gain a +4 stability bonus to defend
against bull rush and trip attacks.
-• Monstrous Humanoid: Spiderlings are immune to spells that
particularly target humanoids (such as charm person and hold person).
- Spiderlings do not sleep or dream. Instead they meditate in a deep
trance for 4 hours a day. A spiderling resting in this fashion gains
the
same benefits a human does by sleeping for 8 hours.
-+2 natural armor bonus
- Darkvision (Ex): Spiderlings can see in nonmagical darkness up to a
range of 60 feet.
- +2 racial bonus on Listen, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, and Spot
checks.
- Halfling Blood (Ex): Spiderlings are considered to be halflings for the purposes of racially specific abilities and effects.
- Automatic Languages: Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Abyssal,
Common, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfl ing, Infernal, and Orc.
- Favored Class: Rogue.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Feb 8, 2005)

This sounds interesting so if you could, pencil me in as a scout of some kind, probably Bugbear or Minotaur.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 8, 2005)

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> This sounds interesting so if you could, pencil me in as a scout of some kind, probably Bugbear or Minotaur.




_aye, aye captain_


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 8, 2005)

This sounds really cool.  I'll submit a spiderling cleric (dunno what domains you are going to use, but I'm hoping at least one of the roguish ones are available).  Perhaps I'll take a rogue level or two as well... but a priest of the thieving arts as a spiderling seems cool.  Thanx!


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 8, 2005)

Hello.  This looks pretty cool.  I would like to play as a hobgoblin ranger or fighter type if there is room.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 9, 2005)

*The team sofar*

We have 3 of the six so far:
_Captain Tagon:_ *Bugbear or Minotaur scout*
_DEFCON1: _ *Spiderling cleric w/at least a rogue domain*
_LiquidAtom:_ *Hobgoblin ranger or fighter type*

looks pretty good so far


----------



## Bobitron (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello, NarlethDrider! I'm not taking on any new games right now, but I am interested in your idea. Could you sign me up as an alternate in case someone needs to drop out?

Thanks


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 9, 2005)

Ooo another game

Man they rack up fast...

I'll poke through some books and get back to you.


----------



## Animus (Feb 9, 2005)

Three words:

I...WANT...IN!

I keep editing this post because I don't know what exactly I want to play, but I think I'm going with arcane spellcaster (for real this time   ).


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 9, 2005)

After having poked through some books, I was wondering if you'd go for a Sylph rogue or wizard. They are in MMII, if you have it, otherwise I can e-mail or type up the stats for them. I've already got a really fun mental background/story forming for this little guy.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 9, 2005)

Good to see you here Animus.  

NarlethDrider,  I have a character started, Ranger2/Fighter2.  Is it cool to have a dual classed character?


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 9, 2005)

Sounds interesting but I don't have the Ebberon rule book   How horribly lacking am I and is it even possible for me to play?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 9, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> After having poked through some books, I was wondering if you'd go for a Sylph rogue or wizard. They are in MMII, if you have it, otherwise I can e-mail or type up the stats for them. I've already got a really fun mental background/story forming for this little guy.




You'll have to email me the info for me to approve it  
my email is NarlethDrider(@)aol(dot)com



			
				LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> Good to see you here Animus.
> NarlethDrider, I have a character started, Ranger2/Fighter2. Is it cool to have a dual classed character?



A split like that is fine



			
				Vendetta said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting but I don't have the Ebberon rule book  How horribly lacking am I and is it even possible for me to play?



If you are not wanting to use rthe eberron specific stuff like races (warforged & shifter) or classes. There is also some weapons/equipment/armor that is in the Eberron book---but, if u are willing to work around that, u can still play




			
				Animus said:
			
		

> Three words:
> 
> I...WANT...IN!
> 
> I keep editing this post because I don't know what exactly I want to play, but I think I'm going with arcane spellcaster (for real this time  ).?




As long as u are sure---if Vendetta plays, that will take care of the first team  

have to take alternates now


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 9, 2005)

*Rogues gallery*

put your characters here

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2021898#post2021898


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 9, 2005)

E-mail away.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 9, 2005)

*in game thread*

the beginning of the adventure!

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2021949#post2021949


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 9, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> After having poked through some books, I was wondering if you'd go for a Sylph rogue or wizard. They are in MMII, if you have it, otherwise I can e-mail or type up the stats for them. I've already got a really fun mental background/story forming for this little guy.




Ferrix, I've thought about this all day---I gonna have to say no; sorry. But feel free to continue to be creative in your choices


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 9, 2005)

Awww bummer... was it the VI level summon or the spellcasting that did it in fully?

Perhaps a warforged artificer using a warforged component similar to the armbow but rather than a repeating light crossbow, a musket/rifle that quickloads.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 10, 2005)

Sweet.  I'll head over to the game store and "browse" through an ebby book and build up a character


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 10, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Awww bummer... was it the VI level summon or the spellcasting that did it in fully?
> 
> Perhaps a warforged artificer using a warforged component similar to the armbow but rather than a repeating light crossbow, a musket/rifle that quickloads.





yea, the summon large elemental thing was the killer----I could handle the invisibility thing (there is a mutated (w/altered stats to tone em down somewhat) pixie in the yahoo game)

we can work on the warforged if you want to---or maybe work on 'mutating' your sylph


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 10, 2005)

LiquidAtom, fix your character abilities score---its 95 atm. it should be 91 (86 base points+2 dex+2 con +1 for 4 class levels)


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 10, 2005)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> LiquidAtom, fix your character abilities score---its 95 atm. it should be 91 (86 base points+2 dex+2 con +1 for 4 class levels)




Sorry bout that.  They're fixed.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 11, 2005)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> yea, the summon large elemental thing was the killer----I could handle the invisibility thing (there is a mutated (w/altered stats to tone em down somewhat) pixie in the yahoo game)
> 
> we can work on the warforged if you want to---or maybe work on 'mutating' your sylph




We could always completely nix the summon large elemental.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 11, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> We could always completely nix the summon large elemental.




sure


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 11, 2005)

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> sure




Cool, I'll go with that then.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 11, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll go with that then.




K' just be creative in her appearance---the pic at WotC's site isnt that awe inspiring---give me a good description & I'll draw her/him (as I'll eventually draw all of 'em  )

*BTW, lets get those char's in!*


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 11, 2005)

Excellent 

Working on the character now.


----------



## Animus (Feb 11, 2005)

I'll have mine done tonight   .


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 11, 2005)

I've got mine started.  It should be done soon.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 12, 2005)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> I've got mine started.  It should be done soon.




kool, i saw 'Nik' in the rogue gallery---i also saw that I had left something out in the racial stats---a +2 for natural armor. Also, for appearance, spiderlings come in a wide variety of colors---mostly vibrant colors, though all black (& other colors exist)--they can also be multicolored. There are 3 types of spiderling; the typical 'driderish' appearance (humanoid torso w/typical spider body); the all hairy version (both humanoid body & spiderbody is hairy); & the armor plated version (humanoid & spider body has noticable 'spiky' chitinous plates). Some feats/templates can be taken for them---nettlecloud for hairy (can also be taken by 'driderish' versions) The armor plated ones can take improved natural armor & enhanced spikes which gives them a natural attack via armspikes (stats as dagger).
also, variations in facial form does occur (a legacy of the Dalkyer(sp)) such as multiple eyes, small jointed fangs attached at the cheeks(no poison), pedipalps, etc---in some rare cases, the spiderling's head looks like a spider (w/legs, abdomen, legs, eyes. etc...along w/the standard halflingish facial features)

*BTW, all pc's have max hit points*


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 12, 2005)

GAH!

I hate to do this too you as I really wanted to explore the Eberron world... but Something's come up that is going to keep me from being able to devote the time to make this character (with the reading of the book, since I'm not familiar with anything) for at least a week.  So... You should add in one of those alts in my spot while they might still be paying attention.  Put me down as an alt for later on when someone drops out for some reason.
rahjr2k@hotmail.com

Again, I'm so sorry.  I sort of jumped the shark when I asked to be in this game


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 12, 2005)

HeyV, hate to see u go, but I will definately put u down as an alternate


----------



## Animus (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello,

As much as I hate to do this, I'm going to have to bow out as well. I still haven't made a character as of today, and I have a game I'm running that I want to make sure stays on track. Stuff just keeps coming up. Sorry.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 12, 2005)

EEK!  I'm not yet ready to "alt in" yet 

Perhaps in a week I can if this spot's not filled.  I'm sure someone is dying for a game though and will dive in soon enough.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 12, 2005)

*If you need someone else...*

I could have a character(ooo, spiderling) done by tomarrow, I wouldnt have a book handy (there are placece I could go to read it,though) and im still new to pbp, but if you'd have me I'd play. I'll be around.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 13, 2005)

Aeryl the Sylph rogue is all done except for background.  Once that's done I'll post her up.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 13, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> I could have a character(ooo, spiderling) done by tomarrow, I wouldnt have a book handy (there are placece I could go to read it,though) and im still new to pbp, but if you'd have me I'd play. I'll be around.




sure, join on in


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 13, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Aeryl the Sylph rogue is all done except for background.  Once that's done I'll post her up.




thats great---w/the addition of another spiderling (LogicsFate's pc) that will give us 4 to get going---the other two pcs can be picked up enroute


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 13, 2005)

Just checking in
had a few more new home details to pick through 
and am tracking down my eberon book 
character will be up by the end of the day


----------



## Jemal (Feb 13, 2005)

I'ld join in, but I can only post on weekends for now, So I think I'll leave this for the people who can actually keep it going.  If you're still looking next week, I might be back to try it out.


----------



## ravos20 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hello all,
  Ive never played by post before, but i love dnd 3.5 and have played it alot ( counting 2nd edition 8 years) . is there still a spot open?

if there is i would like to take it. i can post everyday, im pretty sure. if so, are you allowing whisper gnomes, and the following classes; blade bravado, gnome giant slayer, and the rogue UA fighter variant? just wondering ;o)


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 13, 2005)

ravos20 said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> Ive never played by post before, but i love dnd 3.5 and have played it alot ( counting 2nd edition 8 years) . is there still a spot open?



still a spot open



			
				ravos20 said:
			
		

> if there is i would like to take it. i can post everyday, im pretty sure. if so, are you allowing whisper gnomes, and the following classes; blade bravado, gnome giant slayer, and the rogue UA fighter variant? just wondering ;o)




sorry, no on those for now anyway. you'll basically need a monstrous race----or, if u can provide a great reason why the whisper gnome would be working w/the goblinoids, email me with it


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 14, 2005)

Ive written up a minotuar instead(figured it would be more useful), just need to know how much gold we get, having trouble finding it in the dmgNow all we ne is an arcane spell slinger


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 14, 2005)

Aeryl the Sylph Rogue

[sblock]  *Aeryl*
_Neutral Sylph Rogue 4_

*Age:* Undetermined
*Gender:* Female
*Height:* 3’2”
*Weight:* 26 lb.
*Eyes:* Purplish-Gray
*Hair:* Bluish-Gray
*Skin:* White-Blue

*STR:* 10 [--] (12 points, -2 racial)
*DEX:* 21 [+5] (18 points, +2 racial, +1 lvl)
*CON:* 12 [+1] (14 points, -2 racial)
*INT:* 22 [+6] (18 points, +4 racial)
*WIS:* 14 [+2] (8 points, +6 racial)
*CHA:* 24 [+7] (18 points, +6 racial)

*Hit Dice:* 3d8 + 4d6 + 7
*HP:* 55
*Armor Class:* 10 (10 base + 5 Dex + 1 Size)
*Initiative:* +5
*BAB:* +6/+1
- *Melee:* +10
- *Ranged:* +12

*Speed:* 30 ft. or Fly 90 ft. (good)

*FORT:* +5 (4 Base + 1 Con)
*REFL:* +12 (7 Base + 5 Dex)
*WILL:* +6 (4 Base + 2 Wis)

*Abilities:* 
- _Sylph Spells (as Sorcerer HD+4)_
_- Small Size_
_- Improved Invisibility_
_- SR 11+HD (18)_
_- Outsider Traits (simple & martial weapon proficiency, does not need to sleep or eat, darkvision 60 ft.)_
_- Trapfinding_
_- Sneak Attack +2d6_
_- Evasion_
_- Uncanny Dodge_
_- Trap Sense +1_
_- Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Spiked Chain_

*Feats:*
Flaw
- _Noncombatant (-2 to Melee Attacks)_
1st Hit Die
- _Flyby Attack (Can take a Standard Action anytime during a Move Action while flying)_
_- Weapon Finesse (Applies Dex modifier rather than Strength to Melee attacks with finessable weapons)_
3rd Hit Die
- _Improved Flight (Improved Flight manuverability by one category)_
1st Level
- _Point Blank Shot (+1 bonus to Hit and Damage with ranged weapon within 30 ft.)_
3rd Level
- _Precise Shot (Negates the -4 penalty for firing into melee)_

*Skills:* 140 skill points
Hide +19 (10 ranks, +5 Dex, +4 Size)
Move Silently +15 (10 ranks, +5 Dex)
Spot +12 (10 ranks, +2 Wis)
Listen +12 (10 ranks, +2 Wis)
Bluff +17 (10 ranks, +7 Cha)
Search +16 (10 ranks, +6 Int)
Disable Device +17 (10 ranks, +6 Int, +2 Circ)
Use Magic Device +17 (10 ranks, +7 Cha) *+2 with Scrolls
Concentration +11 (10 ranks, +1 Con)
Spellcraft +16 (10 ranks, +6 Int) *+2 with Scrolls
Tumble +15 (10 ranks, +5 Dex)
Escape Artist +15 (10 ranks, +5 Dex)
Open Lock +17 (10 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 Circ)
Sleight of Hand +17 (10 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 Syn)

*Languages:*
- _Common, Auran, Draconic, Goblin, Giant, Aquan, Ignan, Terran_

*Sylph Spells:*  CL 11, DC 17+spell level
*0th level –* _(6/day) Detect Magic, Read Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Open/Close, Ghost Sound, Dancing Lights, No-Light (BoVD), Acid Splash_
*1st level –* _(8/day) Magic Missile, Mage Armor, Charm Person, Snipers Shot (CAd), Identify_
*2nd level –* _(8/day) Blindsight (PGtF), Glitterdust, Web, See Invisibility, Scorching Ray_
*3rd level –* _(8/day) Fireball, Haste, Greater Magic Weapon, Dispel Magic_
*4th level –* _(7/day) Evard’s Black Tentacles, Orb of Force (CAr), Polymorph_
*5th level –* (5_/day) Teleport, Hold Monster_

*Equipment:*
*Melee weapons*
-*Twisting Flame* _Masterwork Flametouched Iron Spiked Chain_ +11 (1d6, 20/x2) _A succession of twisting fiery teardrops link together to form this masterwork spiked chain._ (1325gp, 5lb)
-Dagger +10 (1d3, 19-20/x2) (2gp, .5lb)
-Sap +10 (1d4, 20/x2, subdual) (1gp, 1lb)


*Ranged weapons*
-*Splitoak Bow* _Masterwork Composite Longbow_ +13 (1d6, 20/x3, 110 ft.) _Crafted from the limb of an oak tree, split in half and reinforced with leather strapping, this composite longbow has seen a number of hands over the years._ (400gp, 1.5lb)

*Miscellaneous Magic Items*
-Wand of Cure Light Wounds (750gp)
-Wand of Personal Weapon Augmentation (750gp)
-Heward’s Handy Haversack (2000gp, 5lb)

*Mundane equipment*
-Monk’s Outfit (0gp, -lb)
-Masterwork Thieves’ Tools (100gp, 2.5lb)
-Arrows (200) (10gp, 15lb)
-Bedroll (1sp, 1.25lb)
-Winter Blanket (3sp, .75lb)
-Caltrops, 5 (5gp, 10lb)
-Scroll Case (1gp, .5lb)
-Flint and Steel (1gp, -lb)
-Journal (15gp, 1.5lb)
-Trail Rations -8 days (4gp, 2lb)
-Soap (5sp, .5lb)
-Waterskins -2 (2gp, 2lb)
-Whetstone (2cp, 1lb)

Weight Carried: 13lb (37lb in haversack)
Remain money: 31gp 0sp 8cp

*Description*
Lithe and gracious, Aeryl cuts a stunning figure, her bluish grey hair falls in straight various lengths, her bangs partly obscuring her angular face and large purplish-grey eyes. Her frame is narrow and her features delicate. She wears flowing garb of purples and blues. A silvery chain of twisting fiery teardrops is draped over her shoulders, falling almost to her toes. Strapped to the side of a russet haversack is a composite longbow made of oak.

*Personality*
Aeryl feels detached from the world as it is, the betrayal dealt to her by her kin has left a bitterness in her personality, but she has come to accept the past for what it is and cares little for any sort of reminiscence. Her thoughts are focused to the constant birthing of experience in the fleshly moment, and in that urge for experience she is willing to go to many lengths.

*Background*



  [/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey... is there still room?  I think I'm freed up now and would love to play a bugbear or something (I've always just liked bugbears for some reason)  do you allow feral?  hehe didn't think so... that would be nasty!!! 

but really... if there is room, I'd like to throw my name back into the hat.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 15, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Hey... is there still room?  I think I'm freed up now and would love to play a bugbear or something (I've always just liked bugbears for some reason)  do you allow feral?  hehe didn't think so... that would be nasty!!!
> 
> but really... if there is room, I'd like to throw my name back into the hat.




sure, come on in


----------



## ravos20 (Feb 15, 2005)

I just posted my Poison Dusk Lizardman. hope he meets approval ;o)


----------



## Gez (Feb 15, 2005)

There's a character concept for Eberron that I want to play, it's a warforged healer (after all, there are fleshy artificers, so why not the reverse?). Not sure if it would fit the goblinoid theme, though.

The healer is in the Miniatures Handbook. I can email the relevant info if needed.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 15, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> There's a character concept for Eberron that I want to play, it's a warforged healer (after all, there are fleshy artificers, so why not the reverse?). Not sure if it would fit the goblinoid theme, though.
> 
> The healer is in the Miniatures Handbook. I can email the relevant info if needed.




Just work the background/history to fit in   yea, you'll have to email me the info  
and welcome


btw, everyone who is playing give a shout out---we do have more than six folks, but that is not a problem since eberron is such a big place


----------



## ravos20 (Feb 15, 2005)

/shout ME WANT TO PLAY !!!   =D


----------



## Captain Tagon (Feb 15, 2005)

Character posted.


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 15, 2005)

meep


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 15, 2005)

*check check*

I'm still here, and my character will be up after i get home from work


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 16, 2005)

Cool... if there is still room, I'll get working on something and will have it posted up sometime tomorrow or the next day.  BTW, where are the CC rules?  What should I know?


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 16, 2005)

Whats a Littorian and whats a slyph?


----------



## Ferrix (Feb 16, 2005)

A Sylph is a outsider with connections to the elemental plane of air, they are female, often quite charismatic.  Have wings, look sort of like a pixie.  Small size.

Litorian's are a humanoid lion-like race from Arcana Unearthed.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 16, 2005)

One last question because I'm slow

How many gps do we get

I will edit my character alittle later


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 16, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> Cool... if there is still room, I'll get working on something and will have it posted up sometime tomorrow or the next day.  BTW, where are the CC rules?  What should I know?





look in the first few posts on page 1 of this thread


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 16, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> "Vitalis", Warforged Healer
> 
> (I assumed the 86 points included the lone stat increase for level 4.)
> 
> [/list]




no, you do need to add the increase to your stats


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 16, 2005)

the characters so far:

_Gez_ *"Vitalis", Warforged Healer*
_LogicsFate_ *Haeron minotaur fighter*
_Captain Tagon_ *Jasek Blacktusk Bugbear Scout * 
_Ravos20_ *Eqastra Poison Dusk Lizardfolk spellthief*
_DEFCON 1_ *Nikkitikkit spiderling cleric*
_LiquidAtom_ *Charek Norak Hobgoblin Ranger / Fighter*
_Ferrix _ *Aeryl the Sylph Rogue*


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 16, 2005)

Thats as pretty good mix of characters
When will we kick this off?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 16, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> Thats as pretty good mix of characters
> When will we kick this off?




Go here :
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2021949#post2021949

all will start on this thread as the characters are in a mix of others
You can post there if your pc is 'mostly' finished


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 17, 2005)

Already ready? no more prep? Sounds good


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 17, 2005)

well, some one has posted in the 'in game thread'

btw, I'll have a 'DM's thread' up for this game---please stay out or Xen'drik cannables may eat your eyes<muhahaha...khack>


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 18, 2005)

You'd better watch out with the little backround we all have discusse we are still unsure of our selves and what were doing here and why, but I will start this off despite that


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 18, 2005)

O jeez im sorry wow i didnt see it till after i was done Ill edit it if you want
Other than the star wars reference(which i really didn't mean) I think my first pbp in game post went pretty well. comments? thoughts?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I put up my first post.  BTW - I've bought a bunch of standard equipment but don't know what is available (if any) of magical equipment allowed.  Are we going by standard 4th level treasure tables, or some other thing?  I'll need to fill out Nikkitikkit's equipment list if he's supposed to have some extra stuff available because of his level.


----------



## Gez (Feb 18, 2005)

Character is done, background is done (you'll discover parts of it when Vitalis will share its story), now I'm just waiting a bit before doing something in the IC thread. Given its peculiar nature, it'll probably be the last to step in -- right now, it's not even sure whether it should participate in the ritual, as it is not a seeker. It's there to accompany and heal the seeker, not to be one itself.


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 20, 2005)

NARLETHDRIDER COME ON DOWN you are the last contestant on LETS GET BURNED

or rather "who want to get branded" or wait wait "No pain , No Gain" the crazy game show where if your not getting burned then your not getting anything


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 21, 2005)

you'll be toast sson enough---this is the the first time i've been outta bed since catching the stomach virus that my daughter brought home from her school---i wont go into details, but dang she seemed to have hadled it better than i did----we will get going tomorrow


----------



## NarlethDrider (Feb 24, 2005)

post is up!


----------



## LogicsFate (Feb 26, 2005)

Off to MegaCon I'll be back tomorrow or the next day


----------



## NarlethDrider (Mar 1, 2005)

Now taking recruits to walk the Khyber road, to enter the domain of Madness


----------



## Acid_crash (Mar 4, 2005)

I'd be interested in the game also, but it looks like you have a good group.  I was debating between a Hobgoblin Necromancer/Wizard type or a Goblin Artificer/Rogue type, if an Artificer would be possible considering the nature of this game and how it is starting.  You can put me down as an alternate if you want, or if there is room than I'll make the character.  

This game sounds pretty cool.  Let me know.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Mar 5, 2005)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in the game also, but it looks like you have a good group.  I was debating between a Hobgoblin Necromancer/Wizard type or a Goblin Artificer/Rogue type, if an Artificer would be possible considering the nature of this game and how it is starting.  You can put me down as an alternate if you want, or if there is room than I'll make the character.
> This game sounds pretty cool.  Let me know.




I can work u in to the group---u would be part of the seekers, though you would be a passenger on the 'vessel' coming to pick them up---email me & we will work on that setup.
as to race/class---i'll leave that up to you---if u have a race in mind thats not on the list, let me know---what ever u decide, they'll be plenty of oppurtunity at the Xen'drik destination


----------



## Acid_crash (Mar 6, 2005)

I sent an email by clicking on your name.  Hope it worked.  It should give you my email addy also.

Just so the group knows, I will make a Hobgoblin Necromancer specialist wizard.  I need a good name for this person (and are feats/options from the Book of Vile Darkness allowed in this game?)


----------



## NarlethDrider (Mar 7, 2005)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> I sent an email by clicking on your name.  Hope it worked.  It should give you my email addy also.
> 
> Just so the group knows, I will make a Hobgoblin Necromancer specialist wizard.  I need a good name for this person (and are feats/options from the Book of Vile Darkness allowed in this game?)




I'll need any necromancer class info as well as the info on the vile feats---the email did come thru


----------



## NarlethDrider (Mar 16, 2005)

Hey, Acid Crash---are you still gonna play?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

Are you still recruiting the second team? If so I am interested.

Tailspinner


----------



## NarlethDrider (Mar 16, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Are you still recruiting the second team? If so I am interested.
> 
> Tailspinner



Aye---though you will be on the flying 'ship' thats in the current thread----the 'base' in Xendrik will be where groups change/separate---so if'n ya wanna play, let me know asap


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

Blackscale Lizardfolk Monk?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Mar 16, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Blackscale Lizardfolk Monk?





*OOI!*  
SURE


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 16, 2005)

I'll have it ready in the morning. Should I put it in the Rogues Gallery thread? Any limitations on equipment?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Mar 17, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> I'll have it ready in the morning. Should I put it in the Rogues Gallery thread? Any limitations on equipment?




Yea, go ahead & put the philosophical brute in the rogues gallery---u have the funds of a 4th lvl pc to spend

As a side note---the varieties of lizard folk are warm blooded though they do prefer warmer climates


----------



## NarlethDrider (Mar 17, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Aeryl the Sylph Rogue
> 
> _snip character sheet_




Ferrix, would u put your little lady in the rogues gallery---i would do it, but, then u wouldnt be able to 'edit it'
thx


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 19, 2005)

Any room for a Spiderling Sorcerer?


----------



## NarlethDrider (Mar 20, 2005)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Any room for a Spiderling Sorcerer?




SURE!  uh....sure _(no, despite my 'name' I'm not partial to spidery types  )_

Be sure & read the description & feel free to be creative w/his_(or her)_ appearance


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 20, 2005)

Cool! I'll have her write up done in a few days. but here's the basics. 

Name: Magira

Class:  Sorcerer
Race:  Spiderling
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Deity: 
Age: young
Gender: female
Height: 2’8”
Weight: 28
Eyes: Green
Hair: Grey
Skin: ?

Ability Scores: Str: 10/Dex: 18/Con: 16/Int: 14/Wis: 12/Cha: 19 
HP:  28
AC: 17 (+4 Dex, +1 Size, +2 Natural)
Init: +4 (+4 dex) 
BAB: +2
Saves: Fort: +4/Ref: +5/Will: +5 

Attacks: 


Racial Abilities:
SPIDERLING
+2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, +2 Wisdom: Spiderlings
are agile and alert.
- Small: Spiderlings gain a +1 size bonus on attack rolls and Armor
Class, and they receive a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. They must
use smaller weapons then normal drow use and their lifting and
carrying capacities are three-quarters those of Medium-size
creatures. In addition, they suffer a -4 size penalty on grapple,
bull rush, and trip checks and attempts to resist such attacks.
- Spiderling base speed is 30 feet, with a climb speed of 20 feet. As
natural climbers, spiderlings have a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks
and can always take 10, even if distracted or threatened when
climbing.
- +1 racial attack bonus against flat-footed opponents. Spiderlings
are masters of ambush tactics.
- Multiple Legs: Spiderlings gain a +4 stability bonus to defend
against bull rush and trip attacks.
-• Monstrous Humanoid: Spiderlings are immune to spells that
particularly target humanoids (such as charm person and hold person).
- Spiderlings do not sleep or dream. Instead they meditate in a deep
trance for 4 hours a day. A spiderling resting in this fashion gains
the
same benefits a human does by sleeping for 8 hours.
-+2 natural armor bonus
- Darkvision (Ex): Spiderlings can see in nonmagical darkness up to a
range of 60 feet.
- +2 racial bonus on Listen, Hide, Jump, Move Silently, and Spot
checks.
- Halfling Blood (Ex): Spiderlings are considered to be halflings for the purposes of racially specific abilities and effects.
- Automatic Languages: Undercommon. Bonus Languages: Abyssal,
Common, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Halfling, Infernal, and Orc.
- Favored Class: Rogue


Class Abilities: 
Cast Spells 
Familiar

Spells Per Day: 
Zero 6, First 7, Second 4

Spells Known:
Zero (6): Detect poison, Detect Magic, Ray of Frost, Prestidigitation, Light, & Acid Splash
First (3): Mage armor, Magic Missile, & Shield
Second (1): Scorching Ray.

Feats: 
 Bonus exotic: Bolos

Skills: (Ability + Ranks + Misc.) 
Hide +10 (+ 4 Dex, +4 Size, +2 Racial) 
Move Silently +8 (+4 Dex, +2 Racial) 
Listen +3 (+ 1Wis, +2 Racial) 
Search +3 (+1 Wis) 
Spot +4 (+ 2 Int, +2 Racial)
Knowledge Arcana +9 (+2 Int, +7 ranks) 
Spellcraft +9 (+2 Int, +7 ranks)
Concentration +10 (+ 3 Con, +7 ranks)
Craft Alchemy +9 (+2 Int, +7 ranks)

Languages: 
Common,  Undercommon, Goblin, Orc.

Gear: (Total weight: w) 


Physical Description: 


Personality:


----------



## NarlethDrider (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey Argent, put the princess in the rogues's gallery---I'll post a note as to how the three new pcs got to the airship thats coming to the rescue----I'll also get the game post up tonight/in the mornin to get us all going

In this occ thread i'll post a 'postin schedual' so yall know when i'll be posting & we can get movin----also, i'll be posting some ideas on how to get battles moving quickly---i do enjoy the fights but they do seem to take so long---also---anyone feel free to post their ideas of how to get things going


----------



## spasemunki (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll add my goblin to the RG as well.

(I'm a 'transfer student' from Narleth's other game)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 24, 2005)

She's posted.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Mar 24, 2005)

this is for the new folks (spasemunki already received this email---i'll do info on branding ceremony later) forgive the bad abbreviation & 'southern drawl'  

_*At present (in the game) you are on the big manta ray like ship that is currently going down to pick up the 'group' of folks out of their clear & present danger situation----

Heres the info of how u came to be on the ship---
Some two days ago, with a group of other goblinoids & critters & led by a hobgoblin warrior maiden named Taan Rher, yall raided a caravaan that was sent by the self styled king Hruggek Har Mec to some allies in Droam(sp). (Other than his name, nothing else is known of him except that he has gathered a large number of followers).

Many were lost but yall did prevail. Yall recovered 4 large wagons (pulled by giant beetles). A quick perusal of the find included documents, weapons, armor, an assortment of vermin eggs & larva, some foodstuff, & miscellaneous gear (a list to come later in game).

The spoils were driven to a designated area & an airship of unique design (& origins---more to come later (m.t.c.l.)) Yall left----& headed to another 'pick up' area (the current game)---

This in game morning yall have been playing cat & mouse w/a house bound elemental skyship----they have fired several arcane bolts at the ship, but the faen captain (& racially mixed crew) has kept yall save (Note:Quickling Faen look like nightcrawler from the X-men evolution cartoon)*_


----------



## saethone (Mar 24, 2005)

hey - you still need another for the 2nd group?

i would probably be a shifter dunno what class though


----------



## NarlethDrider (Mar 24, 2005)

saethone said:
			
		

> hey - you still need another for the 2nd group?
> 
> i would probably be a shifter dunno what class though





go ahead----post asap--i'll allow the alternate saurian shifter in the dragon magazine


----------



## saethone (Mar 25, 2005)

cool, ill make it tomorrow am...any classes really needed? or can i have fun?


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 6, 2005)

Any space left? Can't promise to have a character before the weekend, though. On the other hand, I'm willing to play whatever is needed by the group.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Apr 6, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Any space left? Can't promise to have a character before the weekend, though. On the other hand, I'm willing to play whatever is needed by the group.




Sure, go ahead & make a pc---I'm *finally* getting to where i can get this game going---its been damn frustating not to be able to do so


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 7, 2005)

Allright.

Eeeuhrm, could we have an updat as to who's playing what, in wich group? So I can pick a character that will complement the group.


----------



## Gez (Apr 7, 2005)

Here are the current teams:

*First Team*
LogicsFate: Haeron, Minotaur Fighter 4
Captain Tagon: Jasek Blacktusk, Bugbear Scout 4
Ravos20: Eqastra, Poison Dusk Lizardfolk Spellthief 4
DEFCON 1: Nikkitikkit, Spiderling Cleric 4
LiquidAtom: Charek Norak, Hobgoblin Ranger 2/ Fighter2
Ferrix: Aeryl, Sylph Rogue 4
And me, with "Vitalis", Warforged Healer 4

*Second Team*
spasemunki: Magruut, Goblin Rogue 1/Wizard 3
Argent Silvermage: Magira, Spiderling Sorcerer 4
Tailspinner: Kreek, Blackscale Lizardfolk Monk 4
(Acid_crash: Hobgoblin Necromancer)

As you can see, most niches are already occupied (provided everybody stays here, I'm not sure we can count on AC's necromancer, for example :\).

Artillery: Magira (2nd), Magruut (2nd)
Medic: Nikkit (1st), Vitalis (1st)
Sneak: Jasek (1st), Eqastra (1st), Aeryl (1st), Magruut (2nd), Kreek (2nd)
Tank: Haeron (1st), Nikkit (1st), Charek (1st), Kreek (2nd)

You could make another Medic (Cleric, Healer, Druid) or another Artillery (Wizard, Sorcerer, Warmage, Druid). If you don't want a spellcaster, another tough tank (Fighter with high AC and lots of hp) could be appreciated. That or a ranged attack specialist, our tanks are quite melee-centric.

Also, race-wise, we have:
Blackscale Lizardfolk
Bugbear
Goblin
Hobgoblin (x2?)
Minotaur
Poison Dusk Lizardfolk
Spiderling x2
Sylph
Warforged

For a party that's supposed to be goblinoid-centered, it's quite excentric.  But I say nothing, I'm guilty of playing a non-goblin myself too.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 8, 2005)

Could I play a "goblin" shifter, that is, a shifter who looks like a hairy kind of hobgoblin, if that makes any sense to you. I'd just use the shifter race, I'd just like to change the flavor.
Either that or use some weird template on a kobold or so. Insectile or something like that, to go with the misshapen/exiled theme. A barbarian if shifter, something else if templated kobold.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Apr 8, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Could I play a "goblin" shifter, that is, a shifter who looks like a hairy kind of hobgoblin, if that makes any sense to you. I'd just use the shifter race, I'd just like to change the flavor.
> Either that or use some weird template on a kobold or so. Insectile or something like that, to go with the misshapen/exiled theme. A barbarian if shifter, something else if templated kobold.




I actually have no problem with either of those


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 9, 2005)

Could I insect-template a bugbear?


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 9, 2005)

Allright, Hobgoblin Shifter it shall be then.

Name: C'thuultheck Nekerrik
Class: Ranger 2/Barb 2
Race: Hobgoblin Shifter
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: 
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Height: 6’8”
Weight: 289 lbs
Eyes: Black
Hair: Brown
Skin: Brown

Str: 18/+4 Dex: 18/+4 Con: 18/+4 Int: 12/+1 Wis: 14/+2 Cha: 8/+1 
HP: 52
AC: 
Init: +4 (+4 dex) 
BAB: +4
Saves: Fort: +9/Ref: +6/Will: +2 

Attacks: 


Racial Abilities:
HOBGOBLIN
+2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution.
A hobgoblin’s base land speed is 30 feet.
Darkvision out to 60 feet.
+4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks.
Automatic Languages: Common, Goblin. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Dwarven, Infernal, Giant, Orc.
Favored Class: Fighter.

SHIFTER
+2 Dex, -2 Int, -2 Cha
Shifting (Beasthide : +2 con, +2 AC) 2/d, Con + 5 rounds.
Low-Light Vision
+2 To balance, Climb, Jump
Autom Lang : Common
Bonus Lang : Elven, Gnome, Halfling, Sylvan
Favoured Class : Ranger.

Class Abilities: 
Fast Movement
Rage 1/d
Uncanny Dodge
Favored Enemy : humans
Track
Wild Empathy
Combat Style : Bowman (Rapid Shot)

Spells Per Day: 


Feats: 
Greater Beasthide (+4 AC)
Healing Factor
Bonus exotic: Net


Skills: (Ability + Ranks + Misc.) 
Balance 6=4+0+2
Climb 9=4+3+2
Handle Animal 2=3-1
Hide 8=4+4
Jump 7=4+1+2
Knowledge (Nature) 6=1+5
Listen 8=6+2
Move Silently 13=4+5+4
Ride 6=4+2
Search 3=1+2
Spot 6=2+4
Survival 9=2+7
Swim 6=4+2
Use Rope 5=4+1 

Languages: 
Common, Goblin, Undercommon 

Gear: (Total weight: w) 


Physical Description: 
He looks like a child's bad dream. Taller than the avarage hobgoblin, with fierce black eyes and a scar that crosses the left corner of his mouth, giving him e permanent half-grin and showing his massive canine teeth. Bushy sideburns frame his nightmarish face. He wears a battered, often repaired mail, clearly adjusted for his massive frame. The Holy Flame emblem still shines vaguely on the chest. He wears a mud-brown coat that seems to blend in with the environment.
On his back is a massive composite longbow, reinforced for a much heavier pull than usual. He is never without his big axe, which he keeps in pristine condition. A hard-used and often-repaired backpack containing the essentials to travel the wilds complete the picture.

Personality:

_The rest will follow as soon as possible_


----------



## NarlethDrider (Apr 11, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Allright, Hobgoblin Shifter it shall be then.
> 
> _The rest will follow as soon as possible_




guess u didnt get the other email----I would allow the insectile bugbear


----------



## Gez (Apr 11, 2005)

Well, a shifter barbarian would complement more the rest of the team than another sneak.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah, I know, I'm going for a shifter barbarian, I just need time to type in the stats. Although the insectile bugbear rogue/monk was pretty cool as well.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Apr 13, 2005)

Greeting all---I'm gonna post some ideas (some may be brain farts) that will serve as guidelines/rules/whaatever to get things going----any input is more than welcome! If u have even a small idea----post away----anything that can get things going is great.

*Mandatory posting* from me will be Monday, Wednesday, & Friday---I will post on the other days, but i hope to 'move forward' on the above three days---of course all of this will be subject to the situation at hand  

*Battles*
Fights can take a long time---to get things flowing I'm planning on doing the following:
*1)*Maps &/or description of the 'scene of battle' will be detailed as much as your character can see so you can do the following

*2)*When you decide what your pc is doing---roll & post your next three actions---attack & damage/ spells (effects &/or damage)/ & other special stuff

*3)*also list your skill plusses for those that would be 'in use' in a fight

*4)*Deadlier Combat---I'm only pondering at this point----maybe damage from crits will be a 'step up' (i.e. a crit that does x2 would do x3)


----------



## NarlethDrider (Apr 13, 2005)

*ROLL CALL again!* Yep, let me know who's playing----also, if u dont mind---email me a note stating your enworld name & your character's name/race/class---this helps me keep up w/who is what & will also give me an address to send DM to player 'notes' when something happens 'off stage'

Some more house rules to come tommorrow---well later today as its 12:22am


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm playing (hell, I've made 2 characters for this game)
You've allready got my email, or do you want me to send it again?

As for deadlier combat.... I dunno if crit increase will do that. Your call.


----------



## spasemunki (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm still on board (glad I happen to check- my thread 'email me new posts' thing seems to have died off).  Email you later today/tomorrow (4:30 am here.  Need new circadian rhythm).


----------



## NarlethDrider (Apr 15, 2005)

I sent out emails to those that have that function allowed --- i think i got everyone (even if u just recently posted)


----------



## NarlethDrider (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll soon be working on character portraits & i'll need detailed descriptions of ya


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 15, 2005)

My apologies I hit a really rough spot at work and got caught up in it, after this weekend (BCR) everything returns to normal


----------



## NarlethDrider (Apr 15, 2005)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> My apologies I hit a really rough spot at work and got caught up in it, after this weekend (BCR) everything returns to normal




No problem---I have a wonderful week of almost no sleep since monday (one day i did get 4 hours---the rest 3 or less :\ )---& I have the joy of being behind schedual at work   So *BOO! REAL LIFE!*---sorry If i've rambled---my brain is like a slushie at the   moment


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 17, 2005)

Who are we missing?


----------



## Gez (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't think we should wait for everyone to post before going on. There are too many players for this to be practical.

For combats, I propose that everyone announce his actions in a general way. For example:
"I'll full attack the front-line mooks and hope to get them down with cleave, so as to free the way for the others to charge the enemy wizard. If they're not down at the end of the second combat round, I'll try to overrun them to reach the BBEG anyway. If I get below 40% of my hp, I'll quaff one of my healing potions, otherwise I'll just concentrate on hacking through everybody."​
Finally, for a physical description of Vitalis: warforged all look about the same. S/he has the faded paint of a House Jorasco symbol on his forehead, with the seeker brand on top of it now. S/he wears a backpack, a necklace with a holy symbol, and a whip. Probably less bulky than most other warforged, without the large shoulders they usually have.


----------



## ravos20 (Apr 25, 2005)

i am here.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 26, 2005)

thats makes two or three


----------



## NarlethDrider (Apr 26, 2005)

Well after over a frickin week of being bed ridden & without computer access I'm back---like Gez said, we will move the game along at the preschedualed time----if we've lost a number of folks, I'll provide yall some low level mooks to control


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 26, 2005)

cool so who did we accually lose?


----------



## spasemunki (Apr 26, 2005)

It looks like we still have at least 4-5 people who have posted within the last few days to 1 week.  Hopefully should be enough to move along, but a small enough number to keep things manageable.

I agree that having a fixed post schedule is a good idea.  Another helpful thing is to post even if you're just sitting tight for the current action; if you're character wants to sit there like a log, post "Whoever sits staring into space", or "OOC: No action" so that no one inadvertantly waits on you.  It also prevents the DM from accidentally 'auto-piloting' your character if you really want to take no action.


----------



## LogicsFate (Apr 26, 2005)

Or just speak up in this thread so people know your still paying attention


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 27, 2005)

Still here. For a moment I thought this game was going to join the other games at the bottom of my subscription pile.


----------



## NarlethDrider (Apr 29, 2005)

Yaggl has spoken & will be seaking more soon


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 4, 2005)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday May 16. Please autopilot Kreek until then. 

Tailspinner


----------



## Gez (May 8, 2005)

Narly, when will you be back?

I'll be there, I'm patient, I hope most other players will still be there.


----------



## NarlethDrider (May 9, 2005)

Hey, hope yalls past week has been ok---me, I got fired & have only gotten internet access tonight---fortunately, I start a new job tomorrow, though I wont have internet acess there---I'll post either tonight or sometime tomorrow


----------



## Gez (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, Narly. Good luck for that new job opportunity!


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week.

Tailspinner


----------



## Gez (May 23, 2005)

Sadly, you won't have that much to catch up. NarlethDrider lost his job and since the campaign has sort of stopped... :\


----------



## D20Dazza (May 24, 2005)

Hi there,

I'd be very interested in joining up with this one if there are any openings, or as an alt, and presuming that this is just a temporary hiatus. I'll keep an eye on the thread and be ready to draw smomething up if there is room.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## NarlethDrider (May 26, 2005)

Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Sorry I was absent a week longer than anticipated. It will take a while for me to get caught backup with all of my PbP's. I should be caught up later this week.
> 
> Tailspinner




I'm back---I'm not suppose to use the internet from work(like now) but wanted yall to know---i'll be postin again. though wont be till tonight


----------



## Gez (May 26, 2005)

Yay! 

Even if tonight for you will probably be tomorrow for me.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 27, 2005)

Just when I was finally caught up... I'll be away from the boards until Tuesday June 7. Please autopilot Kreek until then. I will also be gone later in June.

Tailspinner


----------



## Gez (Jun 16, 2005)

So, should we abandon all hopes?


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 16, 2005)

looks like it...


----------



## spasemunki (Jun 18, 2005)

Seems our players are still about, but we remain minus a DM.  Too bad.


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 18, 2005)

Saw the line for recruitment of the second team and am very interested.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, since the gamesmaster is MIA I don't think you'll find much of a game here


----------



## Prof Yeti (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah I hit "New Reply" before I checked the last page. Oh well if it ever does get back on track I would still like to try.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jun 18, 2005)

So long to anouther game(the first/second I was ever accepted too)


----------

